# New Cast Dutch Oven



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 10, 2021)

Got a new one to try for bread.


----------



## jcoleman66 (Dec 10, 2021)

Use mine all the time!


----------



## JLeonard (Dec 10, 2021)

Almost.....I say almost, too  pretty to cook in.  Cant wait to see the bread coming out of it.
Jim


----------



## smokeymose (Dec 10, 2021)

They make for a kick butt pot roast, too!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 12, 2021)

So far the new ducth worked good.







Getting redy for our friends in Paducah.
































Sliced and wrap in beeswax paper.


----------

